# Lunch in Gwinnett



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

This has been changed to Smokey bones. 

Maybe next Friday, the 20th we can get together at 
La Cazuela Mexican Restaurant ...12:00

4219 Pleasant Hill Rd
Duluth, GA, 30096-6332 
(770) 623-6026 
This is closer for me. Who is in?


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Oct 10, 2006)

You buying?


----------



## savage270 (Oct 10, 2006)

I hope she's buying... j/k.  Im up for lunch next friday.  Just let me know when and where.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2006)

Can't make it. Traveling in from New Orleans.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 10, 2006)

Me, either. Our scout troop is going on a campout that weekend, and I'll need to bug out of work early. But, I'd like to some other time.


----------



## COYOTE X (Oct 10, 2006)

I would say yes, but I will be headed to the farm by 12:00. Next time. COYOTE X


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> You buying?



I thought you were?  

I'll tell ya what...If you show up, I'll buy your lunch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2006)

Jennifer, make those ol boys buy yours!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2006)

Might better WW. Me and atlanta don`t get along none whatsoever. Too many folks, buildins`, and cars up there for me!


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> I'll tell ya what...If you show up, I'll buy your lunch.



I'm in!    I'm all about a free lunch!


----------



## LJay (Oct 10, 2006)

I think I can make it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 10, 2006)

I might be able to make it but that's "Rifle season opener eve".  I thought that was a state holiday?  Will the restaurant actually be open.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 10, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> Might better WW. Me and atlanta don`t get along none whatsoever. Too many folks, buildins`, and cars up there for me!



But we ain't got gnats..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> But we ain't got gnats..



  Ain`t that the truth, up till a few days ago, we had em by the washtub loads!!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 11, 2006)

nicodemus said:


> Might better WW. Me and atlanta don`t get along none whatsoever. Too many folks, buildins`, and cars up there for me!



Hey Nick, I might be in your neck of the woods on business within the next few weeks. You gonna let me buy your lunch one day?


----------



## JR (Oct 11, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Hey Nick, I might be in your neck of the woods on business within the next few weeks. You gonna let me buy your lunch one day?



Quit trying to 'brown nose' with the mods...


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Oct 11, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> I thought you were?
> 
> I'll tell ya what...If you show up, I'll buy your lunch.



Hey Jennifer, Since you're trying to put this gathering together, I'll buy your lunch.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2006)

maybe


----------



## dutchman (Oct 11, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe



Well...looky here.


----------



## JR (Oct 11, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe



If 'admin' is IN, I'm out.... Don't need the 'boss man' here checking up on us....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 11, 2006)

*Unless the world has stopped turning....*



Jim Thompson said:


> maybe



HA!  Yeah right!    

Anybody wanna' give odds?  It's a sucker's bet.....


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 11, 2006)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> Hey Jennifer, Since you're trying to put this gathering together, I'll buy your lunch.




I'm not gonna argue with that.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 11, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'm in!    I'm all about a free lunch!



Ain't nothing free.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Hey Nick, I might be in your neck of the woods on business within the next few weeks. You gonna let me buy your lunch one day?




Sounds good Jorge, give me a holler before you head this way.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 11, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> maybe



Bull hookey! I'd even come down and buy your lunch if you did that.


----------



## JR (Oct 11, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Ain't nothing free.



You got that right... If nothing else, the 'liquid gold' in the truck to get there!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 11, 2006)

dang folks I said MAYBE not yeahy I'll be there!


----------



## outdoorgirlsmom (Oct 13, 2006)

i'm in jen!!!


----------



## parkerman (Oct 13, 2006)

where is the restaurant on Pleasant Hill?  I might be able to make it.  I work in Lawrenceville.


----------



## JR (Oct 14, 2006)

I might be in on this as well... According to when I head to the woods... That is, if you want some of the 'rougher' crowd joining!


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Oct 15, 2006)

When we gonna eat in Henry Co?


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Oct 16, 2006)

*lunch*



GeauxLSU said:


> I might be able to make it but that's "Rifle season opener eve".  I thought that was a state holiday?  Will the restaurant actually be open.




I hear that.

Is this open to anybody on the board?  Never made one of the gatherings, but I'd like to.  I was pretty sure I was going to make a short work day of it since it was opener eve.

Tom


----------



## huntfish (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm heading to camp in the morning to do some minor electrical work or I would be there.  Have a great time.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2006)

pcsolutions1 said:


> I hear that.
> 
> Is this open to anybody on the board?  Never made one of the gatherings, but I'd like to.  I was pretty sure I was going to make a short work day of it since it was opener eve.
> 
> Tom



Tom,

Of course it's open to anyone who wants to come. Although since I am not going to be there, I can't see why you'd want to fool with it, but, to each his own.


----------



## JR (Oct 16, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Although since I am not going to be there, I can't see why you'd want to fool with it, but, to each his own.



Always gotta be the life of the party, huh????


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Always gotta be the life of the party, huh????



You know me...


----------



## Darcy (Oct 16, 2006)

i have no idea where anything is. lets see some directions from the southside on 85. if Outdoorgirl will be there for sure, i might make it up that way too.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 17, 2006)

You're just coming cause I'm not gonna be there!


----------



## JR (Oct 17, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You're just coming cause I'm not gonna be there!



That's probably the case in EVERYONE'S case!!!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You're just coming cause I'm not gonna be there!



Shoot, with this piece of information, I might just come too.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 17, 2006)

Darcy said:


> i have no idea where anything is. lets see some directions from the southside on 85. if Outdoorgirl will be there for sure, i might make it up that way too.



just go 85 north until you get tired and turn left


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Darcy said:


> i have no idea where anything is. lets see some directions from the southside on 85. if Outdoorgirl will be there for sure, i might make it up that way too.



I'm definitely gonna be there. I will PM you some directions in a few. I hope you can come.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

Darcy said:


> i have no idea where anything is. lets see some directions from the southside on 85. if Outdoorgirl will be there for sure, i might make it up that way too.



I thought you had FMS on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays?


----------



## Darcy (Oct 17, 2006)

Jorge said:


> I thought you had FMS on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays?



fms? if its something mean, dont tell me! 

This friday would work b/c the schools are out here and I think I'm relieved of my big sister responsibilities.


----------



## Darcy (Oct 17, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You're just coming cause I'm not gonna be there!



ahhh well. too bad then! 




kennyjr1976 said:


> That's probably the case in EVERYONE'S case!!!




i should see if Gatrapper needs a ride up there, maybe that'll shut you up!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Maybe next Friday, the 20th we can get together at
> La Cazuela Mexican Restaurant ...12:00
> 
> 4219 Pleasant Hill Rd
> ...



Are we sure this is the location of the Duluth La Cazuela? If I am not mistaken, this is their corporate office location. They use to have a location in a shopping center on Peachtree Industrial Boulevard just around the corner from here, but I just found that it is no longer listed on their website. http://www.lacazuela.com/


----------



## Darcy (Oct 17, 2006)

well, whatever yall do, dont pick the ones on 400 again. i dont drive on 400.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2006)

So is this thing on or what? If its' 12:00 I can be in.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

*Location change...*

ok...The La Cazuela's in Duluth is there corporate location. I'm glad you caught that Jorge. Anyway, why mexican?...how about some BBQ?

Smokey Bones BBQ & Sports Bar 
1555 PLEASANT HILL RD NW
Duluth, GA
(678) 380-9002 
12:00  10/20/06

If anyone needs directions, send me a PM.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> ok...The La Cazuela's in Duluth is there corporate location. I'm glad you caught that Jorge. Anyway, why mexican?...how about some BBQ?
> 
> Smokey Bones BBQ & Sports Bar
> 1555 PLEASANT HILL RD NW
> ...



That might work. Close to I-85 so I can grab a bite and jump on 85 and head to the club.


----------



## Darcy (Oct 17, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Smokey Bones BBQ & Sports Bar
> 1555 PLEASANT HILL RD NW
> Duluth, GA
> (678) 380-9002
> ...



I'll let yall know closer to the end of the week if i'll be able to make it.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

*Head count...*

Ok, here is my list so far...

Shotgun Shooter
Savage270

Kennyjr1976
LJay-maybe
GeauxLSU-maybe

outdoorgirlsmom-maybe
Pcsolutions1
Darcy-maybe
Elfiii
Jorge
Muzzydoug
Parkerman
Wade chandler
Ol' Red

Are ya'll still coming? Who else is in?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 17, 2006)

I am out...as always.  this time I have a good excuse though.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you changing locations for this here wingbang?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am out...as always.  this time I have a good excuse though.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

elfiii said:


> Are you changing locations for this here wingbang?


Yes, but it is still on pleasant hill. Smokey Bones.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 17, 2006)

Jorge said:


>



lmost Just Plain Wrong.  Course you have no idea what that means since it has been so long since you last visit.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> lmost Just Plain Wrong.  Course you have no idea what that means since it has been so long since you last visit.



Your right. I need to get back to the zoo. That lion cage always cracks me up.


----------



## JR (Oct 17, 2006)

I am still a tentative 'yes'!!! Might be a last minute decision!  

And GREAT choice!  Smokey bones is good eats!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I am still a tentative 'yes'!!! Might be a last minute decision!
> 
> And GREAT choice!  Smokey bones is good eats!



Come on now Kenny! From the way some of y'all are sounding, we ought to just go to _"Waffle"_ House.


----------



## JR (Oct 17, 2006)

Well my decision is based on when my brother is getting away to head to the deer lease.... IF it's after lunch, COUNT ME IN, if he wants to leave earlier, oh well.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 17, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Come on now Kenny! From the way some of y'all are sounding, we ought to just go to _"Waffle"_ House.



I will be there at about 6AM, you in?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> I will be there at about 6AM, you in?



The one in Hiram?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 17, 2006)

Jorge said:


> The one in Hiram?



normally acworth, why?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 17, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> normally acworth, why?



Just thinking of what would be more convenient for me at 6 AM. Maybe Tallapoosa?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 17, 2006)

tallapoosa is a haul for me to eat breakfast.  why have you not sent a pm btw?


----------



## JR (Oct 19, 2006)

Last minute confirmations!!!!

I'm IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm still in! I am about to call and reserve a table for us.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Darcy (Oct 19, 2006)

looking like a tenative, more than likely, yes. we'll see.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm a definite maybe. Depends on how my load out to get ready to go to the woods goes tonight.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Oct 19, 2006)

Count me in on the list


----------



## hpurvis (Oct 19, 2006)

If he is working tomorrow I'll send my son over in one of them black cars to check up on y'all and keep order..   

















jsut kidding. but e is a policeman there.


----------



## JR (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, just a question Outdoorgirl, where is this place at???  Next to?  Some sort of point of reference!?


----------



## Jorge (Oct 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Hey, just a question Outdoorgirl, where is this place at???  Next to?  Some sort of point of reference!?



Does this help?

http://direct.where2getit.com/cwc/apps/w2gi.php?sid=4538c3468a62e&W2GI_QFIELD=BusinessID&W2GI_QVALUE=7530&SORTBY_MoreInfoDealer=DISTANCE&START_MoreInfoDealer=0&COUNT_MoreInfoDealer=4&REVERSE_MoreInfoDealer=FALSE&W2GI_QUICK_ZOOM=&DISTANCE=&W2GI_DNAME=&W2GI_DADDR=&W2GI_DCITY=&W2GI_DSTATE=&W2GI_DPOSTALCODE=&W2GI_DID=&W2GI_DINDEX=&NAV_INPUT_TYPE=POINT&NAV_CMD=SCALE_ZOOM&NAV_ALLOW_RECTANGLE=0&SCALE_ZOOM=30000&client=smokeybones&template=moreinfo3


----------



## JR (Oct 20, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Does this help?
> 
> http://direct.where2getit.com/cwc/apps/w2gi.php?sid=4538c3468a62e&W2GI_QFIELD=BusinessID&W2GI_QVALUE=7530&SORTBY_MoreInfoDealer=DISTANCE&START_MoreInfoDealer=0&COUNT_MoreInfoDealer=4&REVERSE_MoreInfoDealer=FALSE&W2GI_QUICK_ZOOM=&DISTANCE=&W2GI_DNAME=&W2GI_DADDR=&W2GI_DCITY=&W2GI_DSTATE=&W2GI_DPOSTALCODE=&W2GI_DID=&W2GI_DINDEX=&NAV_INPUT_TYPE=POINT&NAV_CMD=SCALE_ZOOM&NAV_ALLOW_RECTANGLE=0&SCALE_ZOOM=30000&client=smokeybones&template=moreinfo3



Not really Jorge.... Was hoping for something more like, "Just past Lou Sobh, at the next light, on the right"....


----------



## muzzydoug (Oct 20, 2006)

*lunch*

ill be there
see yall there
doug(muzzydoug)


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Oct 20, 2006)

*Directions to Smokey Bones.*

From I-85:  

*Exit at Pleasant Hill Road, head EAST on Pleasant Hill.
*After the I-85 interchange/intersection, you'll pass through 3 lights (at Breckinridge, Koger, Sweetwater)
* Smokey Bones is on the RIGHT almost immediately past the light at Sweetwater Road.  (You'll see a Corky's BBQ on the right just before the light at Sweetwater Road then a Maccaroni Grill just past the same light, and Smokey Bones is next door to Maccaroni Grill.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## JR (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Shotgun!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Thanks Shotgun!



Roger that! I've been busy today. Sorry guys.


----------



## JR (Oct 20, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Roger that! I've been busy today. Sorry guys.



Well are you even gonna be there today?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Well are you even gonna be there today?




Of course!!! I'll be there.
I'm not THAT busy.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Oct 20, 2006)

*READ THIS about the lunch*

I was planning on coming, but I called the number to find out more where it is and they told me that this address was for the corporate office and that there is not a restaurant there at all.  Somebody else should call and confirm this as well.  I ended up coming to another clients so I could get on a PC to send a message to try and help since I couldn't do it from my blackberry.

Tom


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

pcsolutions1 said:


> I was planning on coming, but I called the number to find out more where it is and they told me that this address was for the corporate office and that there is not a restaurant there at all.  Somebody else should call and confirm this as well.  I ended up coming to another clients so I could get on a PC to send a message to try and help since I couldn't do it from my blackberry.
> 
> Tom



It was the corporate office...thats why I have changed lunch to Smokey Bones on pleasant hill.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm about to be headed over to Smokey's. Can't wait to meet some of you.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Lunch was great guys! To everyone who came...

                                Thank You!!!!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 20, 2006)

enjoyed it Jen! thanks for putting it together. I enjoyed meeting all of you. also glad no one got locked up this week.

I'm headed to the woods now. good luck y'all.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Jennifer for organizing today's lunch.  It was great to meet everyone and be able to put a face with the posts.    

And Thanks to Miss Darcy for braving traffic all the way up to Gwinnett!    

Good luck to everyone this weekend and I hope you all take the buck of your dreams!


----------



## Darcy (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice to meet y'all! and traffic... ugh! it was worse on the way home! 

Jennifer - your avatar does not do you justice! Thanks for putting this together, it was nice to meet you and we'll have to do that again sometime ... even if you do use a crossbow   

Good luck in the woods everybody!


----------



## muzzydoug (Oct 20, 2006)

*lunch*

lunch was great. it was a pleasure meeting u guys and of course   cant forget to mention the pleasure of meeting the ladies.thanks  again to gaoutdoorgirl for organizing the lunch.  oh darcy  lol poot poot lol
doug (muzzydoug)


----------



## JR (Oct 22, 2006)

Yep, it was nice meeting everyone, and seeing some again!!!  And wouldn't you say Jorge, that it was a WHOLE lot more 'tame' than the last luncheon???

Thanks again outdoorsgirl, for setting it up!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 23, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> ...And wouldn't you say Jorge, that it was a WHOLE lot more 'tame' than the last luncheon???...



I noticed that. See what happens when a couple of "bad seeds" don't show up.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Would have liked to have made it, but I took Friday off and was in the stand. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 23, 2006)

glad I didnt make it now

jk glad yall had a good time


----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 23, 2006)

It was great meeting all of you.  Thank you Jennifer for putting it together.  Let's do it again sometime.

-Red


----------



## Jorge (Oct 23, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> ...jk glad yall had a good time



What does "jk" mean?


----------



## TroupTC (Oct 23, 2006)

"JK" stands for just kidding


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 23, 2006)

Darcy said:


> Nice to meet y'all! and traffic... ugh! it was worse on the way home!
> 
> Jennifer - your avatar does not do you justice! Thanks for putting this together, it was nice to meet you and we'll have to do that again sometime ... even if you do use a crossbow
> 
> Good luck in the woods everybody!



It was nice to meet you also. Sorry about the traffic.
 Hopefully we can do lunch again sometime.


----------

